# masscon show



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone going to the masscon show this week. Think we r heading in on Thursday night


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, I hope to be there!


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

Ive gone the past few years and Last year was a major disappointment.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

This was a post from one year ago, I don't think they are having one this year. last years show could have been held in my garage it was so small. NE Grows is next month, that is still a pretty good show


----------

